# Przybilla says he isn't angry at Darius/Zach



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

“That’s not true,” says Przybilla, who is expected to sign a five-year, $32-million free-agent contract with Portland on Wednesday. “Darius went through a rough time last year. We all did, with all the losing. He hurt his knee, and it seemed like everything went downhill from there. He didn’t handle everything great, but he’s a good guy and a good player. *Darius, Zach and I, we’re pretty tight. Everything is going to start fresh in October. Those guys want to win, just like me.*”

--more--

http://www.portlandtribune.com/sports/story.php?story_id=115256420874527400


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

Great to hear from Joel....but also pretty damn easy to say when you know Miles has a ticket reserved on the next train out of town.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



sa1177 said:


> Great to hear from Joel....but also pretty damn easy to say when you know Miles has a ticket reserved on the next train out of town.


Or...when you know he doesn't. 

Not saying I know anything either way...but there's a possibility he isn't going anywhere. 

If Foulzilla KNEW Miles was going to be traded, why would he say anything at all?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Fork said:


> Or...when you know he doesn't.
> 
> Not saying I know anything either way...but there's a possibility he isn't going anywhere.
> 
> If Foulzilla KNEW Miles was going to be traded, why would he say anything at all?


I wasn't talking about what FoulZilla knows. :wink: The longest Miles will remain a Blazer is next seasons trade deadline, that's a guarantee.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



sa1177 said:


> I wasn't talking about what FoulZilla knows. :wink: The longest Miles will remain a Blazer is next seasons trade deadline, that's a guarantee.


I meant THE Foulzilla, not the one who posts here. 

So, you think Darius is gone even if he comes out scoring 24 points a night, dunking on everybody, blocking shots, getting steals and keeping his mouth shut? I don't know. I think they'll give him one more chance.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

I would tend to agree that, assuming there is some value offered for Miles, he will be out of here before the trade deadline. Even if you forgive and forget all the drama and non-caring attitude he has displayed, his production does not warranty his contract. That alone should warranty trade talk. Obviously, all this could change if we start winning and he returns to the explosive player he was when we first got him.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Fork said:


> I meant THE Foulzilla, not the one who posts here.
> 
> So, you think Darius is gone even if he comes out scoring 24 points a night, dunking on everybody, blocking shots, getting steals and keeping his mouth shut? I don't know. I think they'll give him one more chance.


I don't think it...I know it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

"Darius went through a rough time last year. We all did, with all the losing. He hurt his knee, and it seemed like everything went downhill from there. He didn’t handle everything great, but he’s a good guy and a good player."

Just thought it needed repeating. :biggrin:


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

Darius was beat down last year. The guy was DEPRESSED. I think he airballed 50% of all the shots he took once he came back. You could tell he had 0 confidence.......


----------



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

Well is Pryz going to say that Miles is a jerk, crybaby and overrated player who, no matter what, will only give you 10-12 and 5 every night? No way. Im sure they could be close, but of course he will say that.

Now I do believe that they are waiting to see on Miles one more time. I think he plays well this season, behaves and Portland overachieves...then he is shipped in a trade as his value will be high. I mean... this IS the NBA! Good play is rewarded with a trade for any team not in the top 15 or so!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

My $.02

Miles is gone. 

Przybilla is a gentleman and a team guy.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



sa1177 said:


> I don't think it...I know it.


Spill the beans then. When and where and for whom?

If it's a 'done deal' then why did you put the caveat in there that he would absolutely be gone before the trade deadline? Why would they wait that long? Injuries happen - they wouldn't take that kind of risk if they KNOW they're going to move him, particularly since Miles got hurt last year. 

I stand by my original thought: if Joel KNOWS that Miles WILL be traded, why would he say anything at all?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



BigDtoPDX said:


> Well is Pryz going to say that Miles is a jerk, crybaby and overrated player who, no matter what, will only give you 10-12 and 5 every night? No way. Im sure they could be close, but of course he will say that.


No, he didn't have to say anything at all. For example:

Q: Hey Joel, how about that Darius Miles? What a dickhead, huh? Zach too.

A: You know, last year was really tough on everybody on the team. We lost a lot of games, but this year, we've got a fresh start. I loved what happened on draft day and I really think everybody is going to come back and work really hard to win basketball games. I think we're building a great future here in Portland and I'm excited to be part of it.

See? No mention of Darius or Zach at all. Not one mention about being 'tight' with one another. No claiming he was a 'good guy,' either.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Fork said:


> Spill the beans then. When and where and for whom?
> 
> If it's a 'done deal' then why did you put the caveat in there that he would absolutely be gone before the trade deadline? Why would they wait that long? Injuries happen - they wouldn't take that kind of risk if they KNOW they're going to move him, particularly since Miles got hurt last year.
> 
> I stand by my original thought: if Joel KNOWS that Miles WILL be traded, why would he say anything at all?


I heard from a very credible source IMO, that Joel was promised that Miles would be traded before the upcoming seasons trade deadline before he agreed to resign with Portland. It's just a matter of time and finding the right deal at this point IMO because of this.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



sa1177 said:


> I heard from a very credible source IMO, that Joel was promised that Miles would be traded before the upcoming seasons trade deadline before he agreed to resign with Portland. It's just a matter of time and finding the right deal at this point IMO because of this.


Fair enough.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

Why in God's name does it matter really what our one dimentional journeyman center thinks anyway. Miles is definately gone. If I were a betting man I'd say it is finalized on Thursday. The trade is done though and it's not anything to scream about. 

Seriously though. Who cares what Joel thinks. He's not going to lead this team anywhere. He's a Nate guy, and Nate guy's are role players.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



blue32 said:


> Darius was beat down last year. The guy was DEPRESSED. I think he airballed 50% of all the shots he took once he came back. You could tell he had 0 confidence.......


I'm beginning to think Miles might not be traded. I just don't know. I can't wait till this is resolved..


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> Why in God's name does it matter really what our one dimentional journeyman center thinks anyway. Miles is definately gone. If I were a betting man I'd say it is finalized on Thursday. The trade is done though and it's not anything to scream about.
> 
> Seriously though. Who cares what Joel thinks. He's not going to lead this team anywhere. He's a Nate guy, and Nate guy's are role players.


He's two dimensional.

He can blocks shots AND rebound.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> Why in God's name does it matter really what our one dimentional journeyman center thinks anyway. Miles is definately gone. If I were a betting man I'd say it is finalized on Thursday. The trade is done though and it's not anything to scream about.
> 
> Seriously though. Who cares what Joel thinks. He's not going to lead this team anywhere. He's a Nate guy, and Nate guy's are role players.


Are you about to start that "start Aldridge at center" nonsense again?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



sa1177 said:


> Are you about to start that "start Aldridge at center" nonsense again?




If I'm pushed hard enough



I realize Joel is the best option right now we have at center, but he's far from a person to build the franchise around


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> If I'm pushed hard enough
> 
> 
> 
> I realize Joel is the best option right now we have at center, but he's far from a person to build the franchise around


Well...it's a good thing we're signing him to a really reasonable contract then.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> If I'm pushed hard enough
> 
> 
> 
> I realize Joel is the best option right now we have at center, but he's far from a person to build the franchise around


[push]


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> If I'm pushed hard enough
> 
> 
> 
> I realize Joel is the best option right now we have at center, but he's far from a person to build the franchise around


Wait 2-3 years and then push for it...you'll look like a genius then. 

That or hook Aldridge up with the fellas at Balco real quick.. :biggrin:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Fork said:


> If Foulzilla KNEW Miles was going to be traded, why would he say anything at all?


To increase his trade value - or at least the likelyhood he'll be traded. He was responding to a question. If he had responded negatively, or made it clear in any way that Darius *MUST* be traded it lowers Darius' trade value. If word gets out that Joe's re-signing is contingent on Miles being traded, it becomes a buyer's market and GMs around the league look at it as a fire sale. Perhaps it is and perhaps Darius Miles' reputation/value is already as low as it can possibly get, but if Joel says negative things about him and their relationship and the possibility of them playing together in the future it certainly doesn't help the situation. On the other hand if he says he's a great teammate and a great player it makes it appear that perhaps the Blazers aren't so desparate to trade Darius Miles after all. They may indeed be desparate to move him, but appearances are everything when it comes to negotiations. As sense of desparation is never a strong bargaining position - better to *be* desparate and hide it well than to *appear* desparate for all the world to see.

BNM


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

I like seeing this. It's quite possible it's just Joel being political about the situation, but it's also possible its true. Personally, I'd like to see Darius traded for value. If he has no significant value currently, I think they should try him through the trade deadline and see if his value goes up (which I think was the plan last year but that knee caused problems). I was all for the keep Darius bandwagon until the end of last season when he explicitly stated he didn't want to be here. Now I think we should move him, but not unless we get some real value out of it. Addition by subtraction is very very rarely true, I doubt that would be the case here either.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

I'm starting to think that the smart money would be on Miles being here through the start of the season to see his attitude.

The big hole in our team is really at the 3 and if Miles plays like he's capable of then, we have a decent lineup.

Think about it, we have good young talent at the 1,2 and backing up the 4, maybe 5. Our only established talent is at the 4 spot. At the 3, we have only the potential of Webster and the brain deadness of Outlaw.

We really need Darius, if his head is right.

Let me take a moment to duck

:clown:


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



sa1177 said:


> I heard from a very credible source IMO, that Joel was promised that Miles would be traded before the upcoming seasons trade deadline before he agreed to resign with Portland. It's just a matter of time and finding the right deal at this point IMO because of this.


I don't have a credible source, and I THOUGHT the exact same thing when I saw Joel re-signed.

No doubt in my mind that the Blazers told Joel that Miles was going away and that played a big part in Joel re-signing.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



The Professional Fan said:


> I don't have a credible source, and I THOUGHT the exact same thing when I saw Joel re-signed.
> 
> No doubt in my mind that the Blazers told Joel that Miles was going away and that played a big part in Joel re-signing.


Exact-a-mundo...my buddy told me that Pritchard had made that promise to Joel. I am assuming he will keep it.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



sa1177 said:


> Exact-a-mundo...my buddy told me that Pritchard had made that promise to Joel. I am assuming he will keep it.


But if it's so open ended...

Pritchard: Hey Joel. We love you and we want to keep you. We know you don't like Darius. We're going to try and move him before the trade deadline. We promise.

I don't get it. 'We promise to try to trade him before the deadline,' isn't much of a guarantee.

We'll see. If we do it, I hope we do it soon and I hope we get something good out of the deal.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Fork said:


> But if it's so open ended...
> 
> Pritchard: Hey Joel. We love you and we want to keep you. We know you don't like Darius. We're going to try and move him before the trade deadline. We promise.
> 
> ...


True....my guess is that the Blazers probably already have a couple offers for Miles and are simply seeing if they can get any better deals. My guess is they will eventually settle for one of these offers....Miles for Jaric, Miles for D Mason. etc. 

I don't see Prichard making that supposed promise to Joel without being sure that he could in fact move Miles.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



sa1177 said:


> True....my guess is that the Blazers probably already have a couple offers for Miles and are simply seeing if they can get any better deals. My guess is they will eventually settle for one of these offers....Miles for Jaric, Miles for D Mason. etc.
> 
> I don't see Prichard making that supposed promise to Joel without being sure that he could in fact move Miles.


Sounds about right...I only hope Portland gets someone like Mason rather than Jaric. Portland needs a high energy and more athletic player.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



sa1177 said:


> Great to hear from Joel....but also pretty damn easy to say when you know Miles has a ticket reserved on the next train out of town.


Miles will be a Blazer come next season...people on here have too much false hope.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



ryanjend22 said:


> Miles will be a Blazer come next season...people on here have too much false hope.


Not after the trade deadline he won't...Care to make a wager on that?


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Fork[B said:


> Everything is going to start fresh in October. Those guys want to win, just like me.[/B]”
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't Darius had ..like...4-5 fresh starts? Darius, enough with the starting, try finishing...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Oil Can said:


> Fork[B said:
> 
> 
> > Everything is going to start fresh in October. Those guys want to win, just like me.[/B]”
> ...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Fork said:


> But if it's so open ended...
> 
> Pritchard: Hey Joel. We love you and we want to keep you. We know you don't like Darius. We're going to try and move him before the trade deadline. We promise.
> 
> ...


Unless one of us was present in that meeting, we don't know how he phrased it... or IF he phrased it at all. 

I have a hard time with this because it seems out of character for Joel to demand that Miles be traded before he would sign. However, I wasn't in the locker room for the second half of the season so I don't know if there was some kind of drama that occurred. 

I will say this, Miles and Joel are two of the most laid back guys in the Blazer locker room, so I have a hard time believing that they would be on bad terms.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



NateBishop3 said:


> I will say this, Miles and Joel are two of the most laid back guys in the Blazer locker room, so I have a hard time believing that they would be on bad terms.


Oh, come on, Nate. I've got all kinds of respect for you and your reporting and, while they may both be "laid back," that seems like nearly all they have in common after being NBA players.

Joel -- hard-working, wants to win, very coachable, clearly wants to be in Portland -- choosing to stay over joining teams almost certain to be in the playoffs next season

Darius -- frequently apathetic, a history of clashing with coaches, has stated that he doesn't want to be in Portland

If you _really_ think it likely or even possible that there isn't friction there, I'd love to hear more of your thoughts.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



NateBishop3 said:


> Unless one of us was present in that meeting, we don't know how he phrased it... or IF he phrased it at all.
> 
> I have a hard time with this because it seems out of character for Joel to demand that Miles be traded before he would sign. However, I wasn't in the locker room for the second half of the season so I don't know if there was some kind of drama that occurred.
> 
> I will say this, Miles and Joel are two of the most laid back guys in the Blazer locker room, so I have a hard time believing that they would be on bad terms.


Then, who was Pryzbilla talking about when he said there was a need for changes? Telfair, Khrypa or Theo?

Or was he just referring to needing more talent on the team?

What's your opinion?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

I'm just really guessing PI2... Honestly, I can't give a professional opinion on this. I took a break from NBA basketball after about 1/4 through the season, so I have no idea as to what their current relationship is. 

I'm just saying, from what I knew a year ago, it just seems unlikely that Joel would make a statement like that. It just seems out of his nature. 

I'm definitely not saying it's impossible though. 

I guess it would hinge on whether Miles was simply a non-factor to the team, or if he was actually dragging it down. If Joel thinks Darius is a detriment to their progress, then I would say that it's possible. 

I'll try to dig up some info for you guys. I'm not personally in the mix anymore, but I still know people who are :angel:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

Pritchard might have told Joel that they were going to trade Miles... but so what? What is Joel going to do if Miles isn't traded?

The Blazers will be trading Miles (or not) based on what offers they receive, not based on what they told (or didn't) Joel Przybilla.

Ed O.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



NateBishop3 said:


> I'll try to dig up some info for you guys. I'm not personally in the mix anymore, but I still know people who are :angel:


Thanks, Nate! You really are a good writer. I sure wish that, presuming you're not personally too burnt out for it, that you were on staff _somewhere_ in this town getting paid to cover the team.

:greatjob:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

Yeah, I got burnt out after only 2 and a half seasons lol. 

Now you know why Jason Quick is the way he is... 

I'm moving on to a different form of writing... much more profitable... Screenplays :biggrin:


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Fork said:


> Oil Can said:
> 
> 
> > Dude...you're completely taking that out of context. Please re-read my post and what I was responding to.
> ...


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Ed O said:


> Pritchard might have told Joel that they were going to trade Miles... but so what? What is Joel going to do if Miles isn't traded?
> 
> The Blazers will be trading Miles (or not) based on what offers they receive, not based on what they told (or didn't) Joel Przybilla.
> 
> Ed O.


The point is IMO the offers are already there and the Blazers are comfortable enough with those offers that they can tell Joel that Miles will be traded. Now they are simply deciding which offer works best for them. Just my thoughts on how I think it is all going down.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> What I am saying is: how many fresh starts does Darius need exactly? Didn't he have one last year after marrying and settling down? That lasted what? 15 games?


He got off to a pretty good start of the season and then was injured. He tried to come back though he clearly wasn't physically right, and his play and the losing frustrated fans and DM himself. Injuries suck.

I hope he's right to start this year... I hope the same for everyone.

STOMP


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



sa1177 said:


> that's a guarantee.


A guarantee? or a guaran****intee? Just where do you get this inside info?


----------



## przy06 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> Why in God's name does it matter really what our one dimentional journeyman center thinks anyway. Miles is definately gone. If I were a betting man I'd say it is finalized on Thursday. The trade is done though and it's not anything to scream about.
> 
> Seriously though. Who cares what Joel thinks. He's not going to lead this team anywhere. He's a Nate guy, and Nate guy's are role players.




**EDIT**


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



przy06 said:


> Seriously though, your a f(cking tool.



MM is the Blazer's fantasy GM. Get used to it.... LOL


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

Instead of insults I'd rather you two come back with an actual reason why Joel's input would be important. 

As far as the tool comment, well that's just juvenile, but I soppose being a tool isn't the worst thing in the world. I mean tools have a purpose, unlike your posts.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> Instead of insults I'd rather you two come back with an actual reason why Joel's input would be important.
> 
> As far as the tool comment, well that's just juvenile, but I soppose being a tool isn't the worst thing in the world. I mean tools have a purpose, unlike your posts.



Sigh.
Simple.


Joel is an integral part of the Blazer team. Don't believe me? Then personally talk to Blazer management please and have them say different. Please let me know why their main focus after the draft was "resigning Joel". Obviously he's important to the team, and therefor his input is deemed important.

Just because you think he sucks doesn't mean squat. If anything, your input is something we should wager "important" or not.

-drew


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



blue32 said:


> Sigh.
> Simple.
> 
> 
> ...



I guess my definition of a 7 pt 6 rb injury prone center is deifferent than the Blazers. Their's is important and intregal, and mine is back up center on most any team besides ours.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> I guess my definition of a 7 pt 6 rb injury prone center is deifferent than the Blazers. Their's is important and intregal, and mine is back up center on most any team besides ours.


He gets 6 points, 7 rebounds AND he's one of the best defensive centers in the league. That's pretty important. 

He might be the backup center on a lot of teams, but he could actually START on some pretty good teams too. San Antonio wanted him to start. Chicago wanted him to start, before they snagged Ben Wallace. Detroit wanted him to start after they lost Ben Wallace. I don't really get why you're trying to run the guy down because he isn't Shaq. He's a solid player. If the Blazers front office wants to call him 'integral' or 'important' or if they say his opinion matters...that's great, in my opinion.

Here's the bottom line for me: losing Joel would have been a step backward. He's not exactly my definition of 'integral' but losing him would have definitely set us back by quite a bit.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> I guess my definition of a 7 pt 6 rb injury prone center is deifferent than the Blazers. Their's is important and intregal, and mine is back up center on most any team besides ours.


Just curious, but what center is available to the Blazers that is better than Joel?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



e_blazer1 said:


> Just curious, but what center is available to the Blazers that is better than Joel?



None.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Fork said:


> He gets 6 points, 7 rebounds AND he's one of the best defensive centers in the league. That's pretty important.
> 
> He might be the backup center on a lot of teams, but he could actually START on some pretty good teams too. San Antonio wanted him to start. Chicago wanted him to start, before they snagged Ben Wallace. Detroit wanted him to start after they lost Ben Wallace. I don't really get why you're trying to run the guy down because he isn't Shaq. He's a solid player. If the Blazers front office wants to call him 'integral' or 'important' or if they say his opinion matters...that's great, in my opinion.
> 
> Here's the bottom line for me: losing Joel would have been a step backward. He's not exactly my definition of 'integral' but losing him would have definitely set us back by quite a bit.



Not trying to be argumentitive, but why would it have been a step back?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> Not trying to be argumentitive, but why would it have been a step back?


Obviously because we then would not have a decent center. I suppose we could have played "Phoenix" ball, but we don't have Steve Nash either.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> I guess my definition of a 7 pt 6 rb injury prone center is deifferent than the Blazers. Their's is important and intregal, and mine is back up center on most any team besides ours.


You can't sum up a player with just points and rebounds. Pryz brings a lot of intanglibles to the team. He sets great screens and does a lot of other things that may not end up on the score board but they help everyone out. He is not selfish, he doesn't try to get his stats up, he tries to win, he has a postitive attitude, he works hard, and is a good role model for the younger guys. How can you sit there and say he's useless just because of two stats?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> Not trying to be argumentitive, but why would it have been a step back?


Because that would leave Ha, Skinner and Lafrentz as our only centers. Also, not to be argumentative, but how can you perceive that that's NOT a step back?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*

Besides, him and his wife love Ptd . . . so we love him back. :makeout:


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Fork said:


> Because that would leave Ha, Skinner and Lafrentz as our only centers. Also, not to be argumentative, but how can you perceive that that's NOT a step back?




ugh!! let's pray for a healthy Joel!! ;D


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Fork said:


> Because that would leave Ha, Skinner and Lafrentz as our only centers. Also, not to be argumentative, but how can you perceive that that's NOT a step back?



My perception is that even though the team might win a few more games we will still be one of the worst teams in the league this year. There are at least two legit big men in next years draft in Oden and Noah. Why not play LaFrentz at center and give more minutes to Aldridge so that he can get the experience on the floor that he needs.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



blue32 said:


> ugh!! let's pray for a healthy Joel!! ;D



Since it's only happened twice in his career you'd better knock on woo, cross your fingers, throw salt and carry a rabbits foot as well. Given the way the franchise has been going I'm not sure God is a Blazer fan as we might all hope He is.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



przy06 said:


> Seriously though, your a f(cking tool.


Mods - missed one here... that's unacceptable stuff here przy06. If you haven't been suspended already, you will be if you keep it up.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



mediocre man said:


> My perception is that even though the team might win a few more games we will still be one of the worst teams in the league this year. There are at least two legit big men in next years draft in Oden and Noah. Why not play LaFrentz at center and give more minutes to Aldridge so that he can get the experience on the floor that he needs.


Okay and even if we did that there still wouldn't be a gaurantee that Oden or Noah (who is extremely overrated) will be there for our pick.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



zagsfan20 said:


> Okay and even if we did that there still wouldn't be a gaurantee that Oden or Noah (who is extremely overrated) will be there for our pick.


 Didn't you think Roy was overrated?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Didn't you think Roy was overrated?


Yeah, I think Roy is a solid player who isn't outstanding at anything...Never going to be spectacular, but a solid starter. Which I can live with.

and a couple summer league games doesn't change my mind about that yet.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



zagsfan20 said:


> Yeah, I think Roy is a solid player who isn't outstanding at anything...Never going to be spectacular, but a solid starter. Which I can live with.
> 
> and a couple summer league games doesn't change my mind about that yet.


And I think Morrison is lucky to score 4 points in a half against a good defender- ala Thabo in the 2nd half of his best game.

The only debate left for me is Roy v Gay.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Anonymous Gambler said:


> And I think Morrison is lucky to score 4 points in a half against a good defender- ala Thabo in the 2nd half of his best game.
> 
> The only debate left for me is Roy v Gay.


right, cause Adam's never scored against a good defender.

A. Thabo guarded him in the first half too.

B. He barely played in the second half and when he was he wasn't looking to score.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



zagsfan20 said:


> right, cause Adam's never scored against a good defender.
> 
> A. Thabo guarded him in the first half too.
> 
> B. He barely played in the second half and when he was he wasn't looking to score.


 How many mins did he play in the second half?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



Target said:


> A guarantee? or a guaran****intee? Just where do you get this inside info?


Whichever you think sounds best....


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



sa1177 said:


> I heard from a very credible source IMO, that Joel was promised that Miles would be traded before the upcoming seasons trade deadline before he agreed to resign with Portland. It's just a matter of time and finding the right deal at this point IMO because of this.


Unless your "credible source" is from the front office of some unknown team that wants to trade for Miles, I call BS.

Portland can try all they want to trade Miles, if Allen lets them, but finding another patsy like Thomas will be next to impossible.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Przybilla says he isn't angry and Darius/Zach*



MARIS61 said:


> Unless your "credible source" is from the front office of some unknown team that wants to trade for Miles, I call BS.
> 
> Portland can try all they want to trade Miles, if Allen lets them, but finding another patsy like Thomas will be next to impossible.


When you are willing to trade a player for basically nothing you eventually find a deal. It'll will happen, just don't be expecting us to get much of anything in return.


----------

